# Sudden bad breath and lethargy diagnosed



## Cstout (Mar 19, 2012)

I took Stark to the vet for his suddenly developed bad breath and slight lethargy. The vet did a quick physical exam and said he knew the odor wasnt from his mouth because he has beautiful white adult teeth . I brought in a urine and stool sample and they ran those to find out that he has a large amount of bad bacteria in his stool and a small UTI. He asked if I switched his food lately, and I did about 3 months ago. We switched to a grain free food to see if it helped with his constant itching. (it did help, so he stayed on the grain free food.) Anyways, he says that dogs systems are just so sensitive even when you gradually switch to a new food it can mess up their system. And, apparently thats what is going on with Stark. He has also been burping alot, which I didnt think anything of it because he just eats so fast. So, he gave me an antibiotic and wants me to call him in a week and bring in another urine sample in 10 days. And he says to give him some yogurt to help as well. He says that looking at the urine sample and stool sample his kidneys and liver are functioning perfectly. SUCH A HUGE RELIEF! I am always so worried, thinking something will go wrong, thinking he will get really sick... now I can relax for a while. Just wanted to share my awesome news with you guys. I was so worried he had a liver or kidney issue.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Good to hear that he's okay. Now take a deep breath and enjoy your dog


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I would get him started on a probiotic. The previous abx is probably why he has an abundance of bad bacteria in his stool. give it to him at least 2 hours after the antibiotic.


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

Did the vet consult the previous blood work re: low kidney function? Did he not feel the need to run blood work to check the liver and kidney values?

At least he found a slight infection in the urine so at least you know you have some evidence that can be worked on.

As for the blood work and now a UTI...may want to research dandilion - this works as a mild diuretic and will help flush the kidneys and bladder and rid bacteria. Also good for the liver - just for future ref.


----------



## Cstout (Mar 19, 2012)

The vet looked over his previous blood work and only saw low liver function. I swore the vet said his kidneys too, but that was 5 months ago and I was so worried he had distemper that I was bawling my eyes out almost the whole visit. We had to take him to an emergency vet who we ended up really not liking... but they put him on the antibiotics and they took care of his infection. So, my vet says he sees no need to run any bloodwork at this time. The vet said as long as he is showing no symptoms of liver problems he isnt concerned about liver issues right now.
What yogurt should I get him? Im assuming a no sugar, no flavor kind... but what brand sells that?


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

The grocery store should have "plain yogurt". Probably in a few brands.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Yeah...just read ingredients


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

make sure the dog has access to fresh clean water .
Not only allow your dog to drink more , give him more opportunity to pee . Holding urine for a prolonged time can contribute to bacterial build up . Generally dogs that have a diet with good raw meat have a more acidic pH , grains shift it to being more alkaline which is a better environment for bacteria to grow. You can add a bit of apple cider vinegar , natural type such as Braggs is good.
Adding some chopped parsley greens , or adding stinging nettle , which you can buy in powdered capsule form , or dandelion greens , which you can buy fresh at your grocer , or as a dandelion tea , will act as a mild diuretic and get the urine and cleansing flowing.
UTI's can be cleared up by giving cranberry powder , whi ch you can buy in pill form , or add unsweetened cranberry into his water . Natural treatment for UTI in dogs and cats The Cranberry Bog.

Problem with relying on anti-biotics is that there tend to be rebound effects with different strain having to be dealt with the "next time" or developing anti biotic resistant strains. 

If you are adding yogurt , make sure it is plain , unsweetened -- watch out that it does not have any artificial sweetner . Sucralose is a common one !!!! NOT GOOD for dogs . If adding yogurt find the one that has the highest probiotic contribution , which in yogurt is not that much --


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

You can also buy a tube of probios at the feed store. It is in the horse section but has more strains of bacteria useful to dogs.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

just remember that horses and dogs are exposed to different pathogens and have different digestive systems and diets and would be implanted , at birth, by different microflora/ microbiota .


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Those probiotic tubes are actually identical, other than size; I've read them


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

True my understanding was e faecium had the most benefit for dogs, is added to dog foods, is in the gels but not in yogurts and that the lactobacillus and bifidus bacteria we use were not as good for them.

Figure too that dogs LOVE to eat horse, deer, etc poop and I imagine part of that evolved to innoculate their guts with bacteria from those animals. 

Of course homemade kefir has a wide variety of beneficial bacteria and yeasts.


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

Also raw green tripe - enzymes and probiotics


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

I think the product you might be referring to is Fast Track .
When I go to my co-op , because I do have horses which are kept naturally , I can go to the equine shelves and find Vetrycyn -- walk 20 feet to the other side where the "pet" shelves are and there is a smaller spritz bottle of Vetrycyn marketed (labelled) for dog and cat use -- for MORE $$$ per ounce . The label is otherwise the same . The ingredients are the SAME . I checked into it. 
There are however probiotic formulations specifically for horses. 
Equine Choice is formulated specifically for the equine digestive system. Animal Pro, the manufacturer of Equine Choice, also makes *Stockmans Choice* for ruminants- cattle, sheep and goats, and *Dairyman’s Choice* for dairy cattle.. They also make a product specifically formulated for dogs and cats called *Best In Show*. 

By comparison the horse has a small stomach and a long small intestine and large cecum where 

Ideally a horse will graze all the live-long day . Horses allowed natural rearing , like mine, will be out at night head down tugging away at some greens. I have never had laminitis, accidosis, or colic (except when I was boarding my Morgan and she was fed by other people !!!! treats , grains, - pulled her out and put her into a pasture board and never a problem again) . My own on-property none , and having a horse pass at 30 is not bad management. It has been a long time since I sat in to a seminar with an expert in horse care . The co-op used to , probably still does , have a specialist research person come up from Kentucky university to give talks. My friend ran Pleasure Valley and so I went along as company.

"
The horse's digestive system really should be thought of as being in two sections. The first section has similarities to the pre-caecal digestive system of a monogastric animal such as the dog, man or pig. The second section is more like the rumen of a cow. This has profound effects on the way we need to think about feeding the horses in our care. However, the horse is neither a dog nor a ruminant or even a direct combination of both. It is unique and needs to be considered as such"








Maintenance
To approximate natural conditions as closely as possible, domestic horses should ideally be kept on pasture all the time, or at least turned out to graze in a paddock for several hours a day. The horse's digestive system is a large, complex machine that needs to constantly process food but can't be stuffed too full. The horse without access to pasture relies on good management practices of his owner to feed him small amounts a few times a day. If the horse receives grain, it should be divided into at least two and perhaps three meals per day. The quantity depends on the level of work required of him. Hay can be fed free choice, but many people also split this up into three or four feedings a day.


A horse is extremely sensitive to toxins because they are absorbed into the bloodstream before they can be detoxified. The cow on the other hand can eat mouldy hay that would kill the horse because they can detoxify material before it enters the intestine. Also horses do not have a gall bladder, dogs do . Dogs by their anatomy have a comparatively large stomach and a very short intestine allowing for swift passage , eliminating toxins quickly . Dogs eat all manner of things including "ripe" meat which they find , dead things , maggoty things , and can do alright but for the short diarrhea . 

simple illustration 
A dog’s digestive system is one of the shortest in the mammal world. Unlike humans who have amylase in the saliva, a dog’s digestion does not begin in the mouth. Aside from chewing food to allow for easier swallowing, there’s no digestive breakdown in a canine mouth by salivary enzymes. The breakdown of food and nutrients begins in the stomach where, in conjunction with various organs (pancreas, liver, small intestine to name a few), hydrochloric acid breaks down food and, along with a number of enzymes and actions, is reduced into nutrients (carbohydrates to simple sugars, fats to fatty acids, and proteins to amino acids) your dog’s cells use to transport, feed, and cleanse the body.
Canine Digestive System


*Digestive System by Kim Campbell Thornton & Debra Eldredge, D.V.M.*



Your dog's digestive system starts right off at the mouth and ends at his end — the anus. This system of your dog's body is designed to take in nutrients, utilize those nutrients in the best and most efficient way, and then get rid of waste products. Dogs are extremely good at surviving on even poor-quality food (though you will eventually pay the price with health problems such as skin allergies and bone development abnormalities). Dogs are also very clever at locating food sources, so remember to keep enticing treats off the counter. Close your cupboards, and keep garbage out of reach.







The digestive tract goes through the entire body, starting at the mouth and ending at the rear. Dogs tend to bolt their food and have an expanding esophagus . They wolf their food down , tend to eat one heavy meal and then rest.


----------

